# Central London Brompton dealers



## Flying_Monkey (14 Apr 2009)

Can someone please tell me which is the best central London Brompton dealer - one that actually has a range of Bromptons in stock rather than one where you have to order? I have some friends visiting from abroad and they would quite like to buy one...

Cheers!


----------



## Crankarm (17 Apr 2009)

Condor. Are they open yet following their refit?


----------



## trsleigh (18 Apr 2009)

Action Bikes just opposite Embankment Tube. They always have several in stock. ( Well, did up to when I last looked about a month ago.)


----------



## dataretriever (3 May 2009)

Cycle surgery in Spitalfields Market has loads too.


----------



## palinurus (3 May 2009)

Bikefix, but call first to find out what they have. Sometimes when I look in they have several options, sometimes just red ones.


----------



## Crankarm (3 May 2009)

Condor again. Again . They have a very large collection of Brommies and other folders amongst loads of other exotica. Did the OP post yet how he got on?


----------



## Bromptonaut (10 May 2009)

Bikefix in Lambs Conduit St or Cycle Surgery just off High Holborn.


----------



## TheDoctor (14 May 2009)

Evans at Hendon have a few - about half a dozen last Saturday.


----------

